# Radeon 8500 die 2.

## Pietschy

Ok ich hab mich jetzt stunden hingesetzt und krampfhaft versucht meine Radeon 8500 DV 3D mässig das laufen beizubringen. 

Dazu habe ich mir die r200 dri betatreiber von dri.sf.net und installiert.

Resultat: 

XF86-log: http://mitglied.lycos.de/unix001/xf86log.txt

sieht eigentlich gut aus, meine ich

aber glxinfo meint: 

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

kann mir jemand sagen wo es klemmt ??? Ich komm dem überhaupt nicht nach. XFree meint DRi ist aktiviert und glx meint iss nicht ??? Irgendwer irgentwelche ideen ???

Hilfesuchende Grüße

Ronny

----------

## phelan

Sollte eigentlich wirklich laufen...

Probier mal ein

opengl-update xfree

Sonst keine Ahnung  :Confused: 

----------

## Pietschy

mhhh nee isses leider nicht, (ich hätte mich auch tierisch ins Heck gebissen wenns das gewesen wäre.

Danke trotzdem

Ronny

----------

## sputnik1969

Ich hoffe du lädst in der XFree86Config das GLX-Modul???

Das sollte in etwa so aussehen:

```

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "xie"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

```

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Bei mir hatte ich auch den Fehler..

Ich vergaß, DRI für alle User freizuschalten.

achja, und wie vorhin schon erwähnt:

```

Load "dri"

Load "glx"

```

Dann sollte glxinfo was anderes als

```
direct rendering: No
```

Gruß,

----------

## Pietschy

Hallo

Erstmal danke, aber so einfach ist es leider nicht  :Sad: 

Hier mal meine XF86Config

```

Section "Files"

#   FontPath   "unix/:7100"         # local font server

   # if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

#   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "pex5"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "xie"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Protocol" "Standard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option          "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option          "ButtonNumber" "5"

   Option          "InputFashion" "Mouse"

   Option          "Name" "Autodetection"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"      "imPS/2"

   Option          "Vendor" "Sysp"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Mon1"

   HorizSync 30-98

   VertRefresh 50-120

   Option   "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "GL Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

#   BusID      "AGP:1:0:0"

   Screen      0

#   Option      "AGPMode"      "2"

#   Option      "AGPSize"      "64"

#   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "True"

#   Option      "UseFBDev"      "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "GL Screen"

   Device      "GL Radeon"

   Monitor      "Mon1"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      

      #      "1280x1024"

      #      "1280x960"

      #      "1152x864"

      #      "1024x768"

      #      "800x600" 

      "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      

            "1280x1024"

      #      "1280x960"

      #      "1152x864"

            "1024x768"

            "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "GLLayout"

   Screen      0 "GL Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

#   Group   "video"

EndSection

```

Ich denke doch hier ist alles banane, irgendwie komm ich da nicht mit.

als root angemeldet sagte glxinfo erwartungsgemäss das gleiche wie auch als User

In der log steht

```
(WW) RADEON(0): libxaa too old, can't accelerate TwoPoint lines
```

weis jemand, was das bedeutet ???

Ausserdem bin ich bei dri.sf.net auf das hier gestossen: http://dri.sourceforge.net/faq/faq_display.phtml?id=38

Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich MESA nicht installiert habe und die libGL.so von xfree verwende ?!? Aber vieleicht fällt ja euch dazu noch was ein.

Ronny

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Pietschy!

Kannst Du mal bitte probieren,

```
Load   "GLcore"
```

zu entfernen und starte X anschliessend

neu..

Gruß,

----------

## Pietschy

Danke

das wars auch nicht, ich muss dazu sagen, ich weis nicht was die gesammte module für Aufgaben haben, ürsprünglich war das mal meine SUSE Config (da liefs) und noch ursprünglicher hab ich mir die Config mal aus einem Forum rausgezogen.

Ronny

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ok, ich poste mal meine Config hier rein..

Vielleicht kannst Du daran was vergleichen.

```

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    # Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

    # By default, Mandrake 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

    # the X server to render fonts.

    FontPath "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)

    AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse doesn't work

    #DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension

    Load "v4l" # Video for Linux

    Load "extmod"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx" # 3D layer

    Load "dri" # direct rendering

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "Keyboard"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "monitor1"

    VendorName "Plug'n Play"

    ModelName "NEC MultiSync FE700"

    HorizSync 31-70

    VertRefresh 55-120

    # Sony Vaio C1(X,XS,VE,VN)?

    # 1024x480 @ 85.6 Hz, 48 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x480"    65.00 1024 1032 1176 1344   480  488  494  563 -hsync -vsync

    # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.

    # 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630

    # 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "Matrox"

    BoardName "Matrox Millennium G400 DualHead"

    Driver "mga"

    VideoRam 32768

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "AGPMode" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "screen1"

    Device "device1"

    Monitor "monitor1"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 15

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    Screen "screen1"

EndSection

```

----------

## Pietschy

Danke dir, aber meine Config ist OK  :Wink: 

Aus deiner lese ich 2 Sachen.

1. Deine Maus hat keine Mausrad

2. Deine Karte läuft nur mit AGP 1

 *Quote:*   

> Option "AGPMode" "true" 

 

gibts nicht ... nur 1, 2 oder 4, ebern gerade gelernt, und hoffentlich richtig weitergegeben.  :Wink: 

Es hat einfach nur am r200 trieber geklemmt, denn der Snapshot von 2 Tage später funktioniert, oh happy day.

Ronny

----------

